# Tools for a Carpenters Helper



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

What tools would you expect a carpenters helper to have?

Just got notified I have a job opportunity as a carpenters helper available as soon as my current temp assignment is done(a week or two). Just trying to put together a list of what I'll be expected to have. I haven't talked to the company directly yet as I'm being hired through a state program that matches up unemployed people with employers. I do plan on asking when I talk to the guy. I've been working with this program for the last year and this is the first construction job they have found although I did a spell as an apartment handyman through this program last fall but that didn't work out as the landlord could actually be declared legal crazy. I picked up this temp assignment to make ends meet after that. 

I have a ton of tools and want to show up with what is necessary without having to renting a box truck to haul it all in. 

I know there's posts somewhere on here about this but since the search feature is screwed up and I can't seem to get Google to search the site like some of you seem to be able to, I figure I'd just ask.

Thanks.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Whatever you would normally carry in your bags ...and a good attitude.
For a carpenter's helper position you won't need a long list.
[edit] Make that whatever you would normally carry in your bag.... and double up on that for a backup.
Normally you don't supply power anything....


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Hammer, tape, speed square, cats paw, chalk line, utility knife, and a pencil or three


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Hammer 
Cats paw
Flat bar
Speed square
Pencil/ sharpie
Knife
Chaulk box
6 in 1
Snips

Then maybe

Chisel 
Nail sets
Adjustable wrench
Scribe (compass)

Depending on what they do


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hammer, tape, speed square, cats paw, chalk line, utility knife, and a pencil or three


I normally have most of that in my pockets when I'm not at work.:laughing:

Will a Gomito square do in place of the Speed Square?, I seem to have lost my speed square this winter, not that it wouldn't be justification to get a new one:w00t:. Was looking for one last weekend but the Home Depot I was in(just stopped in on a whim since I was driving by) didn't have any made out of metal. I'll have to check around the local places this weekend.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Your pouch and it's normal contents

And I'll add to what the other guys said and say

take a tool/bag. With some extras... wrenches, chisels, screw drivers, extra knife blades. Hard hat, glasses, hearing protection, dust mask. 

Maybe your own drills, if they fit in your box/bag.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Your pouch and it's normal contents
> 
> And I'll add to what the other guys said and say
> 
> ...


Drill is a given, it has its own pouch on my belt.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Dustincoc said:


> I normally have most of that in my pockets when I'm not at work.:laughing:
> 
> Will a Gomito square do in place of the Speed Square?, I seem to have lost my speed square this winter, not that it wouldn't be justification to get a new one:w00t:. Was looking for one last weekend but the Home Depot I was in(just stopped in on a whim since I was driving by) didn't have any made out of metal. I'll have to check around the local places this weekend.


I'd imagine it'd work


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hammer, tape, speed square, cats paw, chalk line, utility knife, and a pencil or three


Sad thing about your list is those are all tools I need to replace. 

My main tape jettesoned its guts this spring, I've been getting by with a Lufkin centerfinder tape I got as a curiosity. Lost my speed square somewhere while working on the musical at the local high school. Never had a catspaw and haven't ever really had a need for one. My only chalkbox is filled with black chalk and not really usable for anything else. My brother borrowed my best utility knife and never brought it back, been using a folding one since and dropped it a few weeks ago and it broke. I should get a few new pencils as well, I'm partial to the Swanson Push point pencils and haven't picked up any in a couple years.

What color chalk for the chalkline? I'm planning on going tool shopping tomorrow after work although there is really no rush, won't be starting for a couple weeks.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Brutus said:


> hearing protection.


I know putting plugs in your ears can be a double edge sword, as far as safety. Especially working around a crew....But out of all the safety measures this is one I wish I would have heeded. Even if you feel like a big pvssy for wearing them. 
Wait until your 50 and would love to sit around and enjoy some peace and quiet.... but it sounds like you're in a room full of crickets 24/7


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

And don't get one of those goofy, metrosexual tapes. You don't need metric, you don't need the fractions labelled, and 1/16ths are fine.
Get a metal stanley, 25' or 30'.



A&E Exteriors said:


> Hammer, tape, speed square, cats paw, chalk line, utility knife, and a pencil or three


Do I know you? I told that to someone the other day, literally......


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

j_sims said:


> I know putting plugs in your ears can be a double edge sword, as far as safety. Especially working around a crew....But out of all the safety measures this is one I wish I would have heeded. Even if you feel like a big pvssy for wearing them.
> Wait until your 50 and would love to sit around and enjoy some peace and quiet.... but it sounds like you're in a room full of crickets 24/7


All those years I spent playing music in crappy venues/jam spots with terrible speakers and monitors has accelerated this on me. The slight back ground ringing is always there.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

CO762 said:


> And don't get one of those goofy, metrosexual tapes. You don't need metric, you don't need the fractions labelled, and 1/16ths are fine.
> Get a metal stanley, 25' or 30'.
> 
> 
> Do I know you? I told that to someone the other day, literally......


The tapes I always use are the auto-locking fractionally labeled ones. Everyone laughs when they see the labels but it speeds up the time it takes to read the measurements, for me at least. The last one I got did have metric on the bottom, but it wasn't something I was looking for. All I cared about was fractional labels and auto-lock. That combination can be difficult to find with the release on top.

So you mean I don't need a tape accurae down to the .001":jester:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> So you mean I don't need a tape accurae down to the .001":jester:


Stick rule for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

A tape with fractions would probably get tossed in the lake here... :laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Brutus said:


> All those years I spent playing music in crappy venues/jam spots with terrible speakers and monitors has accelerated this on me. The slight back ground ringing is always there.


Too late, cap guns as a kid did it to me. Always had some ear ringing for as long as I can remember.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Brutus said:


> All those years I spent playing music in crappy venues/jam spots with terrible speakers and monitors has accelerated this on me. The slight back ground ringing is always there.


Same here...bass player...right next to the drummer and between the monitors and the crash and splash cymbals....Plus what I do for a living and too tough for all that saftey panty waist stuff (younger years) .....well......you know the story


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Brutus said:


> A tape with fractions would probably get tossed in the lake here... :laughing:


Metric can be in fractions, just 1/10, 1/100, 1/1000, etc.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I was talksng with one of my guys the otherday about switching to metric


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

We all use imperial here.


----------

